# Commercial gear/panel pic's



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

tates1882 said:


> Here is some pics of a carwash I did this spring.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great:thumbsup:


----------



## wirenut71 (Dec 5, 2010)

Nice pipe work!:thumbsup:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

My only complaint is that you need to learn to hold the camera still when shooting pics. :thumbsup:

Well, that and the outside pic, behind the dumpster - the use of those meyers hubs is a violation.

~Matt


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> My only complaint is that you need to learn to hold the camera still when shooting pics. :thumbsup:
> 
> Well, that and the outside pic, behind the dumpster - the use of those meyers hubs is a violation.
> 
> ~Matt


The "shakes" runs in the blood, the mom, her father, two other uncles and sister.

Why?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> My only complaint is that you need to learn to hold the camera still when shooting pics. :thumbsup:
> 
> Well, that and the outside pic, behind the dumpster - the use of those meyers hubs is a violation.
> 
> ~Matt


 What should he have used:001_huh::001_huh:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

tates1882 said:


> The "shakes" runs in the blood, the mom, her father, two other uncles and sister.
> 
> Why?





HARRY304E said:


> What should he have used:001_huh::001_huh:


Meyers hubs are listed to ONLY be used with IMC or RMC. Not EMT with a TA or PVC with a TA. :thumbsup:

Personally, I would have used RMC, and put the cut ends up, using the compression connector going in the bottom of the disconnects.

~Matt


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Meyers hubs are listed to ONLY be used with IMC or RMC. Not EMT with a TA or PVC with a TA. :thumbsup:
> 
> Personally, I would have used RMC, and put the cut ends up, using the compression connector going in the bottom of the disconnects.
> 
> ~Matt


 Well they look fine to me and don't see the point of nit picking.

And again what would you use:001_huh:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Well they look fine to me and don't see the point of nit picking.
> 
> And again what would you use:001_huh:


Them looking fine to you has nothing to do with it being a code violation. Its a violation no matter what you think about it.

And as far as what would I use... Read the second sentence in post 7 

~Matt


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Meyers hubs are listed to ONLY be used with IMC or RMC. Not EMT with a TA or PVC with a TA. :thumbsup:


Well then they really need to get re-listed for use with PVC TA's, because that is an absurd "violation".

Assuming you HAD to use PVC80, how else would you do it?

I would do it as shown and walk away proud. :thumbsup:


----------



## failelectric (May 27, 2010)

looks good thanks for sharing


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> Well then they really need to get re-listed for use with PVC TA's, because that is an absurd "violation".
> 
> Assuming you HAD to use PVC80, how else would you do it?
> 
> I would do it as shown and walk away proud. :thumbsup:


PVC TA and a sealing locknut I suppose.


I find it funny when people oversee the code violation with the excuse of "thats the way Ive always done it"

TO each his own though. I am not a code expert, but if I learn something new that I have been doing wrong in the past, I dont fight the truth, I make sure I change my ways.

But I suppose thats the difference between us all.

~Matt


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

Those offset 90's going through the wall look AWESOME.

Could you use a close nipple in the hub and then a pvc collar?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I find it funny when people oversee the code violation with the excuse of "thats the way Ive always done it"


But it's not the way I've always done it. This is not one of those things. I have done it, but only for lack of a better way. 

This is a case of the technically code legal way is a joke compared to the ever-so-slightly non-compliant, but MUCH better and safer way. 
All in my humble opinion of course. :thumbup:

I am not trying to be argumentative here, I am just expressing my thoughts. It's a shame when things like this get caught up in technicalities.
I truly feel that the fact that a Meyers hub is not listed for a PVC TA is a technicality.
Luckily many inspectors see the logic in things like this.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

farlsincharge said:


> Could you use a close nipple in the hub and then a pvc collar?


Now THAT would be legal. A close nipple with an FA. 

The only problem is the close nipple IS going to rust in time.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I violate that code routinely and enjoy doing it.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Meyers hubs are listed to ONLY be used with IMC or RMC. Not EMT with a TA or PVC with a TA. :thumbsup:
> 
> Personally, I would have used RMC, and put the cut ends up, using the compression connector going in the bottom of the disconnects.
> 
> ~Matt


 Why in god's name would you use Compression connectors on RMC for any reason


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

farlsincharge said:


> Those offset 90's going through the wall look AWESOME.
> 
> Could you use a close nipple in the hub and then a pvc collar?


Those look like 90's with kicks!


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Meyers hubs are listed to ONLY be used with IMC or RMC. Not EMT with a TA or PVC with a TA. :thumbsup:
> 
> Personally, I would have used RMC, and put the cut ends up, using the compression connector going in the bottom of the disconnects.
> 
> ~Matt


 
You are right thanks never really look into the listing on a myers hub. A fa and nipple would have been cheaper too not truly water tight but for the area it would have been fine. I always forget about fa's.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Why in god's name would you use Compression connectors on RMC for any reason


 I think maybe he meant a threadless rmc connector or " roberts connector" is slang here.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

farlsincharge said:


> Those offset 90's going through the wall look AWESOME.


Agreed.. I like the steel couplings all lined up in a strait line:thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

tates1882 said:


> I think maybe he meant a threadless rmc connector or " roberts connector" is slang here.


 Yes but you go strait into a hub with RMC and its a better conection..

So why change


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Yes but you go strait into a hub with RMC and its a better conection..
> 
> So why change


I think Matt's idea is to take a stick of RMC and measure the two pieces on each end and cut them, then put the threaded sides into the hubs and use compression connectors under the combo starters.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> I think Matt's idea is to take a stick of RMC and measure the two pieces on each end and cut them, then put the threaded sides into the hubs and use compression connectors under the combo starters.


 Why not thread both ends and use hubs it is cheaper and a better connection


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> But it's not the way I've always done it. This is not one of those things. I have done it, but only for lack of a better way.
> 
> This is a case of the technically code legal way is a joke compared to the ever-so-slightly non-compliant, but MUCH better and safer way.
> All in my humble opinion of course. :thumbup:
> ...


I have, in the past, done the exact same thing. I also agree with you. However, Since I learned that this COULD be called as a code violation, because you and I both agree - technically - it is a code violation, I have not done it since. It would be a real bitch to replace it if in the rare case an inspector called it. You or I could not argue it with an inspector either, because the code is the code and we are supposed to follow it.

For the people that did not know that this was the code, I wanted to put it out there so people knew the facts from opinions. :thumbsup:

~Matt


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Why in god's name would you use Compression connectors on RMC for any reason


Ok... so you would cut and thread it... I would not. Either way would be code compliant.

~Matt


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> I violate that code routinely and enjoy doing it.


I do as well, but only on my property. :thumbsup:

~Matt


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> I think Matt's idea is to take a stick of RMC and measure the two pieces on each end and cut them, then put the threaded sides into the hubs and use compression connectors under the combo starters.


Thank you. Someone sees what I was talking about. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


~Matt


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Why not thread both ends and use hubs it is cheaper and a better connection


It is, but I dont have a 2" threader, So I would go with compression connectors.

I agree, that your way is also code compliant. And, if I had a threader - I would probably do the same :thumbsup: Though - I would argue if it is cheaper.

~Matt


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I do as well, but only on my property.


I have no such rule and have probably done it I don't know how many times. And have yet to hear anyone whine that's not listed. Yeah, yeah it's still a violation I know. 


<commonsense>Sorry UL nuts but I see sealing locknuts leak all the time and the rubber washers on rain tight EMT fittings aren't worth crap. A meyres hub will beat both ever time. </commonsense>


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> It is, but I dont have a 2" threader, So I would go with compression connectors.
> 
> I agree, that your way is also code compliant. And, if I had a threader - I would probably do the same :thumbsup: Though - I would argue if it is cheaper.
> 
> ~Matt


 You can just order the nipples that way and it is cheaper:thumbsup:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> I have no such rule and have probably done it I don't know how many times. And have yet to hear anyone whine that's not listed. Yeah, yeah it's still a violation I know.
> 
> 
> <commonsense>Sorry UL nuts but I see sealing locknuts leak all the time and the rubber washers on rain tight EMT fittings aren't worth crap. A meyres hub will beat both ever time. </commonsense>


When I am getting paid to work, I will provide my customer with a code complaint installation. Thats all there is to it.



As far as common sense.... completely agreed!!!


~Matt


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> You can just order the nipples that way and it is cheaper:thumbsup:


Agreed.

~Matt


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> ~Matt


 Agreed.:thumbsup::laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Agreed.:thumbsup::laughing:


:thumbup:

And on that note... Im heading to bed.


~Matt


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> And on that note... Im heading to bed.
> 
> ...


 Sleep well :laughing::laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Speedy Petey said:


> But it's not the way I've always done it. This is not one of those things. I have done it, but only for lack of a better way.
> 
> This is a case of the technically code legal way is a joke compared to the ever-so-slightly non-compliant, but MUCH better and safer way.
> All in my humble opinion of course. :thumbup:
> ...


But why take the chance?

Redoing our work takes away profit.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Why in god's name would you use Compression connectors on RMC for any reason


Because that would not be a violation.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Does anybody have a link to the listing in question? Forgive me for not blindly taking one guy on the internets word. :thumbsup:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Sleep well :laughing::laughing:


Just kidding.. im still awake...


~!Matt


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

electricmanscott said:


> Does anybody have a link to the listing in question? Forgive me for not blindly taking one guy on the internets word. :thumbsup:


I dont.... its in the UL whitebook... 


I dont agree with it, but I got to obey the code rules. It is our job to do so. :thumbsup:

~Matt


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> When I am getting paid to work, I will provide my customer with a code complaint installation. Thats all there is to it.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as common sense.... completely agreed!!!


It's a damn shame the sometimes the two are mutually exclusive.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> It's a damn shame the sometimes the two are mutually exclusive.


Agreed - sometimes it costs the customer more, but its not my digression. 

~Matt


----------

